

Ask: Updates and rebooting - iwince

Why is it on my PC running windows or Linux, I have to sometimes reboot but not on my Android phone?
======
valarauca1
Your Linux desktop gets kernel updates, your Android phone (depending on the
manufacturer) doesn't, or doesn't very often at all.

Windows ~~doesn't~~ have to reboot when adding drivers/kernel modules since
Vista, but most legacy installers will still force you too. And best practice
dictates you should.

